# What to get...



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 17, 2012)

Mk, since I know a lot of you are good with console choices. How 'bout helping me out.


Basically I just started work (finally) and I've decided I'm gunna buy a new console. I'm stuck between two worlds;

Either I buy an Xbox 360 for it's multimedia abilities, the fact I know A LOT of people who play on it, I really enjoy the games on it and also it's just GORGEOUS to troll on.

Or I save up for 3/4 months and buy myself a brand new Gaming RIG. My laptop does need to be left to rest and I have SOOO many steam games I need a new PC to play (I got gifts and bought them in packs). 

Both will be connected to my brand new TV I got for my 20th so yea. I'm really unsure what to buy since my mom might oppose either but since I have a job she is likely to be like "ok that's cool". 

What'chall think?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 17, 2012)

Honestly, I think you made your own mind up with this.
All those games you have to play, the fact the xbox's "multimedia abilities" are just as present on a pc.


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 17, 2012)

My main issue with the PC is how I'd have to wait quite a few months and spend a good ?1500 for what I want. Where as the Xbox I can get in like... One month (I saw GAME had a deal which is a bundle for ?290 odd)


----------



## AndyB (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright, with that I'll spin it this way. You can either eat snacky junk food now, or you can wait until a high quality meal is prepared. Both enjoyable, don't get me wrong.

.. Or just be a pig and eat it all!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2012)

Personally, I think that you should get an xbox 360 as you said you know a lot of people who have one. It's really up to you what you get, you decide!


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 17, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Alright, with that I'll spin it this way. You can either eat snacky junk food now, or you can wait until a high quality meal is prepared. Both enjoyable, don't get me wrong.
> 
> .. Or just be a pig and eat it all!



Thanks for making me hungry immediately after my dinner you t-roll


----------



## SockHead (Aug 17, 2012)

I voted Xbox before I read your post, but I would wait for the PC. The 360 is great but since you already have so many PC games, might as well just save up for that. It'd be better than getting an Xbox, but only have a couple games that you won't play for long. (Unless you have gamefly or something)


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd go with a new PC, yes you may have to wait till you can afford one, but you can play a LOT of games on a PC. On top of that, you can play a lot of games that are on 360, on a PC. Skyrim, Fallout, Minecraft, Dead Island, just to name a few. Plus you can get a Steam account if you don't already have one and play a lot of really fun games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 17, 2012)

Go for the PC, the current consoles are on the way out anyways. PC can pretty much do anything the Xbox can do better anyways.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

i would get an xbox solely on the fact i dont enjoy PC gaming


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 17, 2012)

Get the PC.


----------



## Mino (Aug 18, 2012)

It's current hardware versus 7-or-more-years-outdated hardware.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd go with the PC.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 18, 2012)

The fact one of your reasons to get a Xbox is to "troll" on means you should get a PC and I mean come on if I had a ton of ps3 games I wouldn't get an xbox


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> The fact one of your reasons to get a Xbox is to "troll" on means you should get a PC and I mean come on if I had a ton of ps3 games I wouldn't get an xbox



But trolling is cool. Right?


----------



## Rois Athyrrei (Aug 18, 2012)

AndyB said:


> But trolling is cool. Right?



Dang straight.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

I would get the Xbox 360. Sure, you have to pay to play online multiplayer, but the service is AMAZING.

But I would just get the Gaming PC. I prefer PC gaming because of its diversity like Minecraft.

Gaming PCs, most of the time, come with a BEST graphics card, so that works.

Also, if you travel and wanna bring gaming, get the gaming laptop (I don't suggest those though: they are just regular laptops running faster and with better graphics.). If you want ultra-fast gaming, get a gaming PC. It's up to u though.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 26, 2012)

Rois Athyrrei said:


> Dang straight.


This is what 12-year olds actually believe.

Get the PC. You get 90% of the games that consoles get, and you can even mod them too.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> This is what 12-year olds actually believe.
> 
> Get the PC. You get 90% of the games that consoles get, and you can even mod them too.



This


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> This



Stop posting that. It's considered spam.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Stop posting that. It's considered spam.



Oh, OK. I just seen a lot of people do that before :-0


----------



## SockHead (Aug 26, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, OK. I just seen a lot of people do that before :-0



You're actually the first in a long time.


----------

